# Picked up by driver with cracked windshield



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it’s on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

If you were a driver, would you want to be suspended for someone reporting that?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> If you were a driver, would you want to be suspended for someone reporting that?


I am a driver, and I would think I would fix that because it's illegal and a safety issue


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 577067
> 
> 
> 
> I am a driver, and I would think I would fix that because it's illegal and a safety issue


And yet you still got in the car...

So you probably aren't THAT concerned about safety.

So my question remains the same.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I still left the guy a $5 tip and five stars but still want to report him



UberChiefPIT said:


> And yet you still got in the car...
> 
> So you probably aren't THAT concerned about safety.
> 
> So my question remains the same.


I was already in the car by the time I saw it, otherwise I might of not gotten in if I noticed it before hand

I'd never drive like that so yes I'd want to be suspended if I can't maintain my vehicle properly


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

Why not? And why not tell the driver directly, its possible he doesn't even know


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Chances of it being a safety issue are minimal. I wouldn't report it. In fact, the driver need not have a windshield at all.



foreverct said:


> Why not? And why not tell the driver directly, its possible he doesn't even know


Cuz you'll get rated 1 star by the driver! &#129335;‍♂


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Chances of it being a safety issue are minimal. I wouldn't report it. In fact, the driver need not have a windshield at all.
> 
> Cuz you'll get rated 1 star by the driver! &#129335;‍♂


Where is the line
I see cars with dents
Cars with bodywork that look like they were done in somebody's backyard
Nothing lines up


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Most times I've taken Ubers as a pax, the drivers were good and the car had no issues. HOWEVER, there are always those few rides where you just want to say WTF are you thinking?

I've had worse than that on three occasions but I never reported the driver. All three times though I pointed out the issue and told them they aren't going to last long without being reported. The only really bad ride I had where I didn't say anything to the driver was a middle aged lady in Charlotte NC who kept farting. It was too awkward to say anything but I sure kept rolling down the window!  WTF.

In this case I never in a million years would report him but I would say directly to him that I'm not going to report him but he should fix that because it's only a matter of time until someone reports him/her.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

that big of a crack, I'd downrate and report. Visable damage, is visible damage. Violate the TOS with somebody else, please.



UberChiefPIT said:


> If you were a driver, would you want to be suspended for someone reporting that?


as a driver would YOU be as dumb to remain online before getting it fixed?

The embarrassment factor alone would cause most to have it fixed first. Well, maybe not. Many here have no problems driving a POS. <sigh>

Plus, it's visible damage. That's a clear violation, right?


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

Snitches get stitches.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Screw that attitude. (snitches/stitches)

I would imagine that if it were your car, and your broken windshield, you would be smart enough to have full glass coverage. At least in Phoenix, you would not be very smart to not have that coverage. In two years of local driving, I went through three windshields.

I once had a rock come up and hit my windshield heading down the freeway to the airport. It left a nasty crack on the pax side. Nobody seemed to mind but me, and I called a glass co to fix it. It took a couple of days, but for me it didn't seem like a safety issue, so I kept driving.

If it were just a cracked windshield, I wouldn't say anything. If it were a cracked windshield with a dented, dirty car with idiot lights shining, I still would not report it, but I would 1-star the driver and make a comment about ride experience.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

B**** b**** b**** b**** b**** b**** b**** b**** b****

That's all I got to say about that


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

For a simple crack, I wouldn't bother. If it were shattered, yes. Let him know about it and give him a chance to fix it. If he doesn't, it's going to get reported eventually.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I had a crack just like that on my windshield, caused by an ice storm. It took 2 weeks to get an appointment to get it fixed. He’s not going to pass inspection like that, but what if he’s counting on his Uber earnings to pay for the $750 repair. Give him the benefit of the doubt. You weren’t harmed by it, let it go.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I didn't notice any other damage before I got in, probably a rock hit it, it is going halfway across the passenger side. I didn't feel unsafe as it's really not in his direct view, though it still can cause some distortion while turning, it is illegal though and even I would be embarrassed to drive like that. I don't want to report him but as a driver shouldn't we be professional about out cars since we are using them to conduct business? I feel like someone is driving around like that will hurt my business because someone else will notice it but will say to their friends the last Uber showed up with a cracked windshield, let's find another way to get where we are going


TobyD said:


> I had a crack just like that on my windshield, caused by an ice storm. It took 2 weeks to get an appointment to get it fixed. He's not going to pass inspection like that, but what if he's counting on his Uber earnings to pay for the $750 repair. Give him the benefit of the doubt. You weren't harmed by it, let it go.


Thats the reason I didn't instant report him, I have no clue what's going on with him and the windshield, though if you can't afford to fix a windshield right away then what happens when he gets his car crashed? I have money set aside in case I have to replace my vehicle at a moments notice. On the other hand a crack like that doesn't happen in one day, that looks like a rock hit it and is spreading, I could be wrong but I think he's been ignoring it


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

NicFit said:


> I didn't notice any other damage before I got in, probably a rock hit it, it is going halfway across the passenger side. I didn't feel unsafe as it's really not in his direct view, though it still can cause some distortion while turning, it is illegal though and even I would be embarrassed to drive like that. I don't want to report him but as a driver shouldn't we be professional about out cars since we are using them to conduct business? I feel like someone is driving around like that will hurt my business because someone else will notice it but will say to their friends the last Uber showed up with a cracked windshield, let's find another way to get where we are going
> 
> Thats the reason I didn't instant report him, I have no clue what's going on with him and the windshield, though if you can't afford to fix a windshield right away then what happens when he gets his car crashed? I have money set aside in case I have to replace my vehicle at a moments notice. On the other hand a crack like that doesn't happen in one day, that looks like a rock hit it and is spreading, I could be wrong but I think he's been ignoring it


Mine was a rock chip, that I got repaired right away. Then it went through an ice storm and cracked. Jiffy lube did the rock chip repair wrong, but wouldn't fix the crack. It took 2 weeks to get the repair done, nothing I could do about it.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

It's fine it's poverty driving so it's fine. The windshield itself isn't cracked, the inside seal is.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I


Wait......What??????? :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Wait......What??????? :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


I finished the reply if you wanna read it.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


Get a taxi if you want non cracked windshields. Or order Black.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I finished the reply if you wanna read it.


The reply was not the reason I commented. @ozzyoz7 ???? WTF! :roflmao:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd tell him he needs to get the windshield fixed before some @&^%[email protected] reports him.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


Maybe it happened that day, you didn't ask. It sounds like you want to snitch, must be in your character but you are hoping for validation from other drivers. You should go hang out with SHalester then, he/she is your type. Remember though, what goes around comes around. If only people would stay out of other peoples business the world would be a better place.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

observer said:


> I'd tell him he needs to get the windshield fixed before some @&^%[email protected] reports him.


yeah that's probobly be the best bet.

but that windshield is toast, it's way past the repair stage and onto replacement.

no sense in leaving the car off the road until his theoretical appointment to get it replaced.

I can't remember what the limit is but when I had my last crack I called my insurance company.

"is it just the windshield or is it other damage?"

"Just a crack"

"how long is the crack?"

"I'm in a gas station parking lot let's see... 3 dollar bills long?"

"ok... let me look that up to do a conversion"

"oh that's about long yeah we'll just need to replace that, is safelite ok?

"Yes that's who I would prefer"

"OK... how about Saturday morning?"

"Where at?"

"I have the technician coming to your house, no deductible"

"great"

"do you need a rental?"

"no I'll just take my truck til Saturday"

and that's what the situation looks like when you have good insurance.

and the crack gained a couple inches on the drive home. But no worries because I KNEW the windshield was getting replaced.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

You uber pax are so entitled lol. Try taking a yellow cab in NYC as you have cabbies with taped up bumpers, multiple windshield cracks, rearview mirror hanging on by a thread, dirty cars... etc. I've had cabbies pick me up as they are smoking a cigarette. Personally, I dont really care as long as they get me from point A to B in a safe, timely fashion.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


Are you prepare to take that man's livelihood away from him?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


Then you had your Uber show up at your dealer so you could buy crack, and then you sat on the passenger side of the front seat and smoked it, should he report you?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes, I got picked up by a car with a cracked front windshield.

I didn't report him, but I brought it up to the driver.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Maybe it happened that day, you didn't ask. It sounds like you want to snitch, must be in your character but you are hoping for validation from other drivers. You should go hang out with SHalester then, he/she is your type. Remember though, what goes around comes around. If only people would stay out of other peoples business the world would be a better place.


Exactly.

Cracked windshields happen easily, and spread quickly.

As a side note: my profession is glass. I got into glazing after retiring from the Army. Cracked windshield glass really isn't as big of a safety issue as people are led to believe. The laws are as such because the only way to word it to make it clear what is intended, is to cover ALL instances of cracked windshields, no exceptions. A spiderweb crack is a visibility danger. But drivers could argue that they look around it and can see just fine. To avoid that dumb argument, the law is simplified so there's no confusion.

Windshields are 2 sheets of annealed glass, laminated together with a VERY sticky, clear middle layer.

You know what windshield "repair" is? All they do is inject a gel into the origin point of the run, which expands the run all the way down the entire length of the run (actually separating the glass) and fills it in to make the "crack" invisible. And viola, windshield is "legal" again. It's still "cracked". But suddenly legal because it's invisible.

A crack (and actually it's not a crack, it's a run in the glass) on its own poses no "safety" issue, beyond visibility. And clearly that driver can see...clearly.

So ya, any snitch here should go play in traffic with SHalester. In the dark. On an interstate. Wearing all black.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> The reply was not the reason I commented. @ozzyoz7 ???? WTF! :roflmao:


So what is the wtf? My username?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I still left the guy a $5 tip and five stars but still want to report him
> 
> 
> I was already in the car by the time I saw it, otherwise I might of not gotten in if I noticed it before hand
> ...


So when did you reform into a snitch? Leave they guy alone. His windshield


welikecamping said:


> Screw that attitude. (snitches/stitches)
> 
> I would imagine that if it were your car, and your broken windshield, you would be smart enough to have full glass coverage. At least in Phoenix, you would not be very smart to not have that coverage. In two years of local driving, I went through three windshields.
> 
> ...


Hmmm did I give you a ride? Sounds like you described my OG prii which I still drive a couple of times a week. Its an 09 with 330k on the engine. Its a real soldier.

As far as snitching goes people need too mind their own. Don't be a Guber pawn please


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> that big of a crack, I'd downrate and report. Visable damage, is visible damage. Violate the TOS with somebody else, please.
> 
> 
> as a driver would YOU be as dumb to remain online before getting it fixed?
> ...


Driving even a single mile-per-hour over the speed limit is illegal and poses a safety risk, more so than a horizontal run across a windshield.

Do you pull yourself over, write yourself a ticket, and then report yourself to Uber/Lyft/Board of Education every time your speedometer ticks past the posted speed limit?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Justkeepswimming said:


> Snitches get stitches.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah. So, you witness a rape, murder, robbery, whatever crime. You gonna keep quiet, I mean snitches and ditches, right? Or are you gonna be all hypocritical and start splitting hairs.

I'm no shill for anyone, but I do know the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> Yeah. So, you witness a rape, murder, robbery, whatever crime. You gonna keep quiet, I mean snitches and ditches, right? Or are you gonna be all hypocritical and start splitting hairs.
> 
> I'm no shill for anyone, but I do know the difference between right and wrong.


Well if we are going to associate a broken windshield with rape, murder, robbery and whatever crime that is out there then yes, @NicFit should have called the police and had the ant arrested.

I certainly want to live in a world where there is no in between a cracked windshield and murder!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> Yeah. So, you witness a rape, murder, robbery, whatever crime. You gonna keep quiet, I mean snitches and ditches, right? Or are you gonna be all hypocritical and start splitting hairs.
> 
> I'm no shill for anyone, but I do know the difference between right and wrong.


Yes. Because rape, murder, and robbery are so similar to having a horizontal run in your windshield.:thumbup:

You get the first invitation to play in traffic with SHalester.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Well if we are going to associate a broken windshield with rape, murder, robbery and whatever crime that is out there then yes, @NicFit should have called the police and had the ant arrested.
> 
> I certainly want to live in a world where there is no in between a cracked windshield and murder!


LMAO


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Man for some reason my brain read your user name as starting with an H instead of C and ending with Cracker.


ConkeyCrack said:


> You uber pax are so entitled lol. Try taking a yellow cab in NYC as you have cabbies with taped up bumpers, multiple windshield cracks, rearview mirror hanging on by a thread, dirty cars... etc. I've had cabbies pick me up as they are smoking a cigarette. Personally, I dont really care as long as they get me from point A to B in a safe, timely fashion.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

NicFit said:


> I didn't notice any other damage before I got in, probably a rock hit it, it is going halfway across the passenger side. I didn't feel unsafe as it's really not in his direct view, though it still can cause some distortion while turning, it is illegal though and even I would be embarrassed to drive like that. I don't want to report him but as a driver shouldn't we be professional about out cars since we are using them to conduct business? I feel like someone is driving around like that will hurt my business because someone else will notice it but will say to their friends the last Uber showed up with a cracked windshield, let's find another way to get where we are going
> 
> Thats the reason I didn't instant report him, I have no clue what's going on with him and the windshield, though if you can't afford to fix a windshield right away then what happens when he gets his car crashed? I have money set aside in case I have to replace my vehicle at a moments notice. On the other hand a crack like that doesn't happen in one day, that looks like a rock hit it and is spreading, I could be wrong but I think he's been ignoring it


You are wrong about that crack happening in one day. 
A few years ago a rock hit my windshield. For a few days the crack was like a quarter of an inch. One morning I get into the car and I am totally surprised, it spread to 2 feet overnight


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NicFit said:


> I didn't notice any other damage before I got in, probably a rock hit it, it is going halfway across the passenger side. I didn't feel unsafe as it's really not in his direct view, though it still can cause some distortion while turning, it is illegal though and even I would be embarrassed to drive like that. I don't want to report him but as a driver shouldn't we be professional about out cars since we are using them to conduct business? I feel like someone is driving around like that will hurt my business because someone else will notice it but will say to their friends the last Uber showed up with a cracked windshield, let's find another way to get where we are going
> 
> Thats the reason I didn't instant report him, I have no clue what's going on with him and the windshield, though if you can't afford to fix a windshield right away then what happens when he gets his car crashed? I have money set aside in case I have to replace my vehicle at a moments notice. On the other hand a crack like that doesn't happen in one day, that looks like a rock hit it and is spreading, I could be wrong but I think he's been ignoring it


You are contemplating reporting a trivial issue. You are EXACTLY the type of pax the drivers here ***** about every day.
FFS, poor guy is trying to scrape up a couple of Uber nickels and you are scared that the windshield will spontaneously explode and hurt you?

that crack was probably a tiny unnoticed blemish and then grew with temp changes and vibrations. For all you know it just happened.

btw, you could have still got out of the car when you saw the big scary crack.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

aluber1968 said:


> You are wrong about that crack happening in one day.
> A few years ago a rock hit my windshield. For a few days the crack was like a quarter of an inch. One morning I get into the car and I am totally surprised, it spread to 2 feet overnight


Yes, correct.

Glass is a rare defier of physics, in that it is classified as a liquid, trapped in a solid state.

What that means for how it behaves, is that even microns of movement cause it to "fracture" like a rock - irreparably, yet is still flexible in the absence of defect.

We cut glass by causing a "defect" in the surface. We score it; a scratch. And then bend the glass along the scratch. Sometimes we use heat to do precision "cuts" after causing the defect (scoring). Warm the glass up so that it expands and separates precisely along the line we create.

Car windshields do this exact same thing under sunlight and sunset. A tiny rock "defect" during the day will expand the glass in the sunlight, and then rapid temperature changes (negative) at night time will create a gigantic run in the glass.

BUT that's why laminated safety glass was created for cars, and regulated as mandatory for windshields. There's no safety risk with visible runs in laminated glass, so long as driver visibility isn't impaired.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You people. Y'all need to get out more. Lighten up, take a deep breath. Maybe check out some of the picture threads in the chatter forum. Have a beer or a toke. Chill.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


No, of course not. As long as the car has a windshield, with no holes in it then that's a pass.



SHalester said:


> Visable damage, is visible damage. Violate the TOS with somebody else, please.


You should have seen my hooptie Camry, lol. That would definitely have got your skirts all in a ruffle. &#129315;



ozzyoz7 said:


> So what is the wtf? My username?


What happened to ozzyozes 1 through 6?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

It needs to be reported. It’s a safety issue.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That would definitely have got your skirts all in a ruffle.


idk, do you enjoy being in a POS? Like if you were paying for the ride itself? Really? Well, some of us have standards. 



UberChiefPIT said:


> Do you pull yourself over, write yourself a ticket


ok, interesting drift there. Must of taken a lot of time to come up with that. Somehow you equate a huge crack to speeding. That is interesting.

as a pax, I don't care if my driver(s) speed, as long as they are safe and ain't driving like Kyle Busch; I'm ok with it.

for tone, balance and accuracy going over the speed limit my a single MPH is not consider speeding.....anywhere. :roflmao: 



UberChiefPIT said:


> You get the first invitation to play in traffic with SHalester.


one day you will learn how to tag. One day soon, hopefully.

You seem to be quite ok with a cracked windshield. That's you. It's very ok for you to do you. The rest of us ain't going to do you.

Me being reasonable. Sorta.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> You are contemplating reporting a trivial issue. You are EXACTLY the type of pax the drivers here @@@@@ about every day.
> FFS, poor guy is trying to scrape up a couple of Uber nickels and you are scared that the windshield will spontaneously explode and hurt you?
> 
> that crack was probably a tiny unnoticed blemish and then grew with temp changes and vibrations. For all you know it just happened.
> ...


If I felt unsafe I would of gotten out of the car, but the fact is that it will fail inspection and it is illegal. Plus this has been entertaining seeing the comments. It does look like the crack was one of this spreading ones as there was a second one in the top, hard to see in the picture but if you zoom in you'll find it


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> If I felt unsafe I would of gotten out of the car, but the fact is that it will fail inspection and it is illegal. Plus this has been entertaining seeing the comments. It does look like the crack was one of this spreading ones as there was a second one in the top, hard to see in the picture but if you zoom in you'll find it


What kind of car was it?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

It does tell me that this driver more then likely did not get that crack recently, I would say it’s been like that for about a month


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Yes, correct.
> 
> Glass is a rare defier of physics, in that it is classified as a liquid, trapped in a solid state.
> 
> ...


It can also happen with a hot windshield and a little cold water.

I've seen it literally crack before my eyes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> idk, do you enjoy being in a POS?


Didn't matter to me; when you were in it you couldn't see the dents on the outside.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> when you were in it you couldn't see the dents on the outside.


idk, that would still bother me. then again, I'm embarrassed to be in a prius and double embarrassed when I must drive the precious thing.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> idk, that would still bother me. then again, I'm embarrassed to be in a prius and double embarrassed when I must drive the precious thing.


 Lol, years ago I used to drive one of these.










As you can see, I don't care what people think of what I drive.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> idk, that would still bother me. then again, I'm embarrassed to be in a prius and double embarrassed when I must drive the precious thing.


Come on, you know you'd like one of these.

















Or these,
















Nope, nope.

THIS IS THE ONE.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Come on, you know you'd like one of these.
> 
> View attachment 577365
> View attachment 577367
> ...


PHAT rides. I think &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

foreverct said:


> why not tell the driver directly, its possible he doesn't even know


Some drivers will get confrontational with you if you say something about a defect. I have had that happen to me.



wallae said:


> I see cars with dents
> Cars with bodywork that look like they were done in somebody's backyard
> Nothing lines up


I am less concerned about the body. As long as it is mechanically sound, the air condition works and the seats and floorboards do not have holes and the inside is not filthy, I am fine.



Seamus said:


> a middle aged lady in Charlotte NC who kept farting. It was too awkward to say anything but I sure kept rolling down the window!


I doubt that I would report flatulence, but I would downrate for it. I would be surprised that an Uber driver could afford Taco Bell.



SHalester said:


> that big of a crack, I'd downrate and report.


You would downrate, report and no tip for a scratch on the rocker panel and a gum wrapper on the floor.



SHalester said:


> The embarrassment factor alone would cause most to have it fixed first.


While you or I would be too ashamed to haul someone for compensation in a car in that condition, you would (or perhaps you might not) be amazed at how few other people would be so ashamed.



TobyD said:


> what if he's counting on his Uber earnings to pay for the $750 repair.


It costs you that much for a windshield in Portland?



NicFit said:


> I would be embarrassed to drive like that.


.................as would I...........................



Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Get a taxi if you want non cracked windshields. Or order Black.


Some of these people expect professionalism at 1979 cab rates. I tell people who want professionalism that we can go to my home (and they can pay the Uber fare there). They can get out of the Uber car and into my taxi. I will then turn on the meter, take them to their requested destination and they can pay what is on the meter. Then, and only then, will they get professionalism.



ConkeyCrack said:


> Try taking a yellow cab in NYC as you have cabbies with taped up bumpers, multiple windshield cracks, rearview mirror hanging on by a thread, dirty cars... etc. I've had cabbies pick me up as they are smoking a cigarette. Personally, I dont really care as long as they get me from point A to B in a safe, timely fashion.


The rental cabs here used to be like that. There are not as many hoopties as cabs as there used to be, though.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


 you are either really miserable in Life or you're overcompensating for your low self-esteem. By you taking the ride in its entirety, you gave up your right to report him. The only legit reason to report him would be for safety and you obviously didn't feel it was unsafe or you would have gotten out. You choosing to report him is purely for self-gratification. It fulfills that desire of power. You can try feeding us the BS all you want about it being a safety issue or It ultimately costs you business by him not caring or having pride blah blah blah . . . but in the end, it means nothing. Its all just talk. If any of that really mattered, you would have taken the time to strike up a conversation with the driver. Get to know the driver a little bit and maybe get a little history on that crack in his windshield but you didn't, did you? Nope, of course not because by you engaging with the driver would have made it more personable and you may have actually felt guilty for possibly taking away his ability to feed his kids. instead you just wanted to skip straight to reporting him.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Some drivers will get confrontational with you if you say something about a defect. I have had that happen to me.
> 
> I am less concerned about the body. As long as it is mechanically sound, the air condition works and the seats and floorboards do not have holes and the inside is not filthy, I am fine.
> 
> ...


If your windshield has cameras in it, yes. It's $750


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 577067
> 
> 
> 
> I am a driver, and I would think I would fix that because it's illegal and a safety issue


Not obstructing the Drivers vision . . .

I think
All those Damn stickers & stuff







Taped to the windshield are MUCH MORE OF A HAZARD !


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh please, a cracked windshield?
This was my last Lyft driver.


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

That's actually not illegal in PA and its not a safety issue. Cracks will pass inspection in PA unless 1) there are sharp or uneven edges; 2) the crack in on the driver's side (mirror to A pillar on the driver side bc then its a vision issue). I'd fix it, of course, because that crack is going to continue to extend with temperature changes, but its neither illegal here nor a safety issue.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


&#128528;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Yeah. So, you witness a rape, murder, robbery, whatever crime. You gonna keep quiet, I mean snitches and ditches, right? Or are you gonna be all hypocritical and start splitting hairs.
> 
> I'm no shill for anyone, but I do know the difference between right and wrong.


I have garnered great favor by snitching.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Oh please, a cracked windshield?
> This was my last Lyft driver.
> 
> View attachment 577469
> ...


MALIBU WAGON.
MADE A BETTER LOOKING RIDE WEARING THE EL CAMINO BODY.
















The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, years ago I used to drive one of these.
> 
> View attachment 577361
> 
> ...


Looks like a Mercury Capri with a Pinto rear end . . .


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> MALIBU WAGON.
> MADE A BETTER LOOKING RIDE WEARING THE EL CAMINO BODY.
> View attachment 577483
> View attachment 577485
> ...


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


His windshield is on crack &#128540;


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


You gave 5 and a tip. Doesn't make sense to report him to uber now


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I had to drive with a cracked windshield for a few weeks. The repair company took their time ordering, then ordered the wrong one. Am I supposed to lose out on a month's worth of earnings?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I got a cracked windshield 2 weeks ago, i am fixing it right away not driving since. cause many ********* report drivers who just got a crack on a new car. mine is like new 2019. 
I can see reporting them for dirty cars . bald tires. banged up cars. but rocks and windows can come on fast. but many guys also dont replace them ever imho. so its kinda 50-50.
if the guy had a very clean car and newer. i would be upfront. and say i am tipping $5 but if i get you again. i will report that glass.get it fixed. screw saying you are a driver


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

aluber1968 said:


> You are wrong about that crack happening in one day.
> A few years ago a rock hit my windshield. For a few days the crack was like a quarter of an inch. One morning I get into the car and I am totally surprised, it spread to 2 feet overnight


any small crack ...dot with super glue asap...it stops the original crack from spreading....


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

But you want that crack to spread. A new windshield is better than a patched windshield.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Did you die? No? Than it’s 5 stars automatic 

mind your own business..


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> I had to drive with a cracked windshield for a few weeks. The repair company took their time ordering, then ordered the wrong one. Am I supposed to lose out on a month's worth of earnings?


Without a doubt. You lose wages only due to a lack of responsibility.



mikees3 said:


> Did you die? No? Than it's 5 stars automatic
> 
> mind your own business..


It literally is his business.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TobyD said:


> If your windshield has cameras in it, yes. It's $750


_That _would make sense.



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> This was my last Lyft driver.


..................and here I had thought that I had ridden in some horrid Uberhoopties.



tohunt4me said:


> MADE A BETTER LOOKING RIDE WEARING THE EL CAMINO BODY.


I always liked the Ranchero better:










Chrysler never sold an equivalent in this country, but, it did sell an equivalent in other countries. It was the DeSoto Diplomat "Ute.". The body style was always two to three years behind the U.S. Year. There were some with Plymouth bodies to which was affixed a DeSoto grille and name plate. The 1957 model was 1954 or 1955 tooling. Most of them had the Chrysler six cylinder, although there were some with Belgian diesels which were added to bodies shipped devoid of engines. None of the production models had the DeSoto hemi.












tohunt4me said:


> Mercury Capri with a Pinto rear end . . .


MY GOODNESS! ..............talk about cruel and unusual punishment..........


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

This is the most snitch ass thread on UP right now and that's saying a lot


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TobyD said:


> If your windshield has cameras in it, yes. It's $750


The windshields don't normally come with cameras unless they're really recent models I haven't seen.

Cameras and rain sensors either clip on to the windshield or screw on, the camera and wiring are part of the car.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> The windshields don't normally come with cameras unless they're really recent models I haven't seen.
> 
> Cameras and rain sensors either clip on to the windshield or screw on, the camera and wiring are part of the car.


I think he's talking about the windshields that allow led displays. I believe the dashboard has a projector that displays the speed and such onto the windshield.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The guy had a normal newer looking Toyota Camry, I would think that car wouldn’t be very expensive or hard to get the windshield replaced, the cracks to me look like it’s been spreading, not that it just happened that day. I know some people were guessing that it was an expensive windshield or rare but I don’t think it was. For me I’d want to report because the issue doesn’t look recent, it wouldn’t pass inspection and it is illegal in California to have a cracked windshield. The only reason I haven’t reported him is that it will mean he would lose his income until he got it fixed. The snitching thing is lame, he is in violation of the law and Uber policy, I’m not going to not say something because of that. You do the crime, you do the time


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

NicFit said:


> The guy had a normal newer looking Toyota Camry, I would think that car wouldn't be very expensive or hard to get the windshield replaced, the cracks to me look like it's been spreading, not that it just happened that day. I know some people were guessing that it was an expensive windshield or rare but I don't think it was. For me I'd want to report because the issue doesn't look recent, it wouldn't pass inspection and it is illegal in California to have a cracked windshield. The only reason I haven't reported him is that it will mean he would lose his income until he got it fixed. The snitching thing is lame, he is in violation of the law and Uber policy, I'm not going to not say something because of that. You do the crime, you do the time


Are you a cop now? I hope the local police department is putting money in your pension account as you are keeping the streets clean of crime by getting rid of all those dangerous windshields.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

He should just cover the crack with 5 or 6 Uber decals.
I'm pretty sure they're load-bearing stickers so it's all good


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

observer said:


> The windshields don't normally come with cameras unless they're really recent models I haven't seen.
> 
> Cameras and rain sensors either clip on to the windshield or screw on, the camera and wiring are part of the car.


Mines a 2014. It's a collision warning camera, and lane departure camera. They're pretty standard in most cars now.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

- and that lane departure camera must be re-calibrated when you replace the windshield.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You would downrate, report and no tip for a scratch on the rocker panel and a gum wrapper on the floor.


Nope; maybe you are projecting? Not sure how trash and a scratch are on same level as THAT windshield crack. Quite a jump...

Only ride as pax I gave a '4' to was when it sounded like the u-joint was about to fall out of a vehicle I was in. Seems florida has NO inspections...ever...makes sense now. I did give half the tip I normally do, tho. Made a comment as well so the driver knew exactly what the issue was.

AND it wasn't even a precious prius for a change.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

The only time I complained about a bad ride as a passenger was when my Mrs. BigLou and I went to an upscale restaurant to celebrate something (I forgot what). We had a great meal, some very generous drinks and when the driver came by and we got in..... the car stunk like cigarettes. The ash tray was overflowing with dead buds. That explained why he stopped at the entrance of the restaurant parking area and waited a few minutes before he picked us up as though I couldn't see him on the app. 
We almost upchucked out prime rib. 

Cracked window not on the front windshield ....not so much.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Iv


Daisey77 said:


> I think he's talking about the windshields that allow led displays. I believe the dashboard has a projector that displays the speed and such onto the windshield.
> View attachment 577595


Ive got a 40th anniversary Grand Prix supercharged with that included from the factory.
Too old to Uber with . . .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> The guy had a normal newer looking Toyota Camry, I would think that car wouldn't be very expensive or hard to get the windshield replaced, the cracks to me look like it's been spreading, not that it just happened that day. I know some people were guessing that it was an expensive windshield or rare but I don't think it was. For me I'd want to report because the issue doesn't look recent, it wouldn't pass inspection and it is illegal in California to have a cracked windshield. The only reason I haven't reported him is that it will mean he would lose his income until he got it fixed. The snitching thing is lame, he is in violation of the law and Uber policy, I'm not going to not say something because of that. You do the crime, you do the time


Yea, that's why I was asking.

Around here you can get windshields fairly cheap.

At least you used to be able to get them cheap. Covid has greatly affected shipping.

2016 Toyota Camry windshield in Wilmington CA - $125.00 installed.

Brand new.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

What’s next? Check engine lights?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

observer said:


> Yea, that's why I was asking.
> 
> Around here you can get windshields fairly cheap.
> 
> ...


Glass is always cheap. It has perhaps one of the biggest markups of any material for sale.

When you pay to have someone do new glasswork for you, you're paying about 80-85% for their labor and expertise; 10-15% is only in cost of materials.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

teh744 said:


> Check engine lights?


there was a thread on that already.  &#129335;‍♂


----------



## FloridaFuber (Mar 19, 2021)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should





NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


Did you ask the driver about the windshield ?? When it happened for instance or are you just a whiner who likes to rat out others ??


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FloridaFuber said:


> When it happened for instance or are you just a whiner who likes to rat out others ??


huh. does the TOS allow for damage depending on when it occurred? Hum.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Windshields will crack like that...but they are designed to not shatter like the side / rear glass. it takes some pretty good force for the windshiled to develop a hole 

It could be that he has an appointment and is waiting...could be on backorder etc...windshields arent; as simple as they used to be,,,,,

Did you strike up a convo? "oh hey noticed you have a HUGE crack there!!!" then see what he says etc...


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> huh. does the TOS allow for damage depending on when it occurred? Hum.


I ask you, again, SHole:

Do you immediately pull yourself over, write yourself a ticket, and report yourself to Uber/Lyft/Etc each time your speedometer ticks even just 1 mph past the posted speed limit?

_Huh. does the TOS allow for speeding depending on when and how severe it occurred? Hum._


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Do you immediately pull yourself over, write yourself a ticket, and report yourself to Uber/Lyft/Etc each time your speedometer ticks even just 1 mph past the posted speed limit?


ChiefNoRead: I answered your somewhat silly question. Are you like a wife who repeats a question over and over because they didn't like the answer? It's ok if you say 'yes'.

Again, please explain how a single mph over the limit is the same as a pretty long windshield crack. And how you jump from the driver who had it, to something totally different and not relevant?

Being reasonable here.

The bottom line you seem to pretend to be forgetting is Uber does not allow visible damage. Debate that, mam.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ChiefNoRead: I answered your somewhat silly question. Are you like a wife who repeats a question over and over because they didn't like the answer? It's ok if you say 'yes'.
> 
> Again, please explain how a single mph over the limit is the same as a pretty long windshield crack. And how you jump from the driver who had it, to something totally different and not relevant?
> 
> ...


Uber does not allow speeding. Debate that, ma'am.

1 mph over the limit is illegal. Period. The posted speed limit *IS* the legal limit. It's like blowing a .081 BAC, when the legal limit is .08: YOU ARE OVER THE LEGAL LIMIT.

So, if you truly believe that a visible run in a windshield is a safety hazard - one that does not at all impair the driver - is worth your time to report the driver, then surely you must report yourself for driving unsafely, illegally, and with reckless consideration for your passengers.

Especially since if you ever get into an accident while driving pax, and your black box is pulled (which it will be) and they determine you were driving even a single mph over the legal limit, not only will Uber/Lyft/etc deny paying any insurance claims, but you will get sued into oblivion.

Debate it, SHole. I'm here all week.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

This why when i switch from uber to lyft i was mad that lyft was matching my "eye color" 99 percent of the time....but not having to deal with people like you was just the change i needed in my life



NicFit said:


> I didn't notice any other damage before I got in, probably a rock hit it, it is going halfway across the passenger side. I didn't feel unsafe as it's really not in his direct view, though it still can cause some distortion while turning, it is illegal though and even I would be embarrassed to drive like that. I don't want to report him but as a driver shouldn't we be professional about out cars since we are using them to conduct business? I feel like someone is driving around like that will hurt my business because someone else will notice it but will say to their friends the last Uber showed up with a cracked windshield, let's find another way to get where we are going
> 
> Thats the reason I didn't instant report him, I have no clue what's going on with him and the windshield, though if you can't afford to fix a windshield right away then what happens when he gets his car crashed? I have money set aside in case I have to replace my vehicle at a moments notice. On the other hand a crack like that doesn't happen in one day, that looks like a rock hit it and is spreading, I could be wrong but I think he's been ignoring it


I think i know what would have you made you report him from his back seat...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Nope;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Uber does not allow speeding. Debate that, ma'am.


Miss: Never said, or implied it did. Plus, I don't speed as a rule with or without a pax. Sorry, stole your thunder there, mam.

Did I say it was a safety hazard? Can you show me where I posted that; I seem to have forgotten typing those words. I did say it was a clear TOS violation and that is really the only point that can be made. But, I await where I said I'd be worried about safety.

You seem to be stuck on speeding, why? And, you need to update your knowledge; there would be 'no' pulling of a black box. sheesh.

So, get back to us on where you see this going as a debate. You seem stuck in first. Need some help? We are here for you.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> This why when i switch from uber to lyft i was mad that lyft was matching my "eye color" 99 percent of the time....but not having to deal with people like you was just the change i needed in my life


Heck that's why I switched to eats deliveries only.

Food doesn't complain, discriminate, stink, dirty my car, or make me wait. Hungry people also tip very well, and do so 95% of the time.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Heck that's why I switched to eats deliveries only.
> 
> Food doesn't complain, discriminate, stink, dirty my car, or make me wait. Hungry people also tip very well, and do so 95% of the time.


True


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Miss: Never said, or implied it did. Plus, I don't speed as a rule with or without a pax. Sorry, stole your thunder there, mam.
> 
> Did I say it was a safety hazard? Can you show me where I posted that; I seem to have forgotten typing those words. I did say it was a clear TOS violation and that is really the only point that can be made. But, I await where I said I'd be worried about safety.
> 
> ...


You never, ever, ever, ever, ever, EVER let your vehicle travel even a single mph over the posted speed limit?

You are both a liar, and a poor debater.

As above, you miss the point entirely: You're stuck on "TOS violation, it's illegal to have a run in your windshield, so report every time." IF you're going to be this much of a ******nozzle, then surely you're as much of a ******nozzle about travel speed. Which of course you admitted you are not, as you already lied about never speeding.



Ummm5487 said:


> True


Oh and I forgot my favorite: I never have to explain to a bag of food why I'm pulling into a gas station to run inside briefly.

*I gotta take a massive dump, and it can't wait...but you can.*


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

FloridaFuber said:


> Did you ask the driver about the windshield ?? When it happened for instance or are you just a whiner who likes to rat out others ??


What a crappy attitude that criminals made up, why are whining on my thread about that? If I want to let someone know that someone else is doing something wrong it's called being an adult and doing the responsible thing, people need to deal with the consequences of their actions and I won't not report some stranger because of some ghetto code about snitching, I'm not in prison, F that, don't be doing F'd up S around me because I will call the cops on you, my taxes pay for the cops and I'll use them when trash like you get out of line



sumidaj said:


> Windshields will crack like that...but they are designed to not shatter like the side / rear glass. it takes some pretty good force for the windshiled to develop a hole
> 
> It could be that he has an appointment and is waiting...could be on backorder etc...windshields arent; as simple as they used to be,,,,,
> 
> Did you strike up a convo? "oh hey noticed you have a HUGE crack there!!!" then see what he says etc...


Didn't want to bring it up, making an issue just results in me getting a bad rating, poor service, maybe lies to get my account suspend and I don't need to be conformational about it. The guy wasn't a talker either, he confirmed I was the right ride and that was it, wasn't very long ride either, only a few long blocks that took 8 minutes to drive but 45 to walk. He just drove me, so far I haven't reported him and I doubt I will, I know it should get fixed but in the end does me reporting him really make much of a difference, like other people said maybe he has an appointment, how am I suppose to know, I didn't ask, could of happened that day etc etc. I wish Uber would tell him he has 30 days to get it fix or they'll suspend him or something like a fix it ticket does, not take away his ability to make money. Unless your car is a serious hazard cops will give you a ticket and a time frame but they won't take away your right to drive for a while, Uber needs to be a little more lenient when it comes to issues like this.

As for holes when I was a kid I would smash windshield of some junked out cars, they don't get holes without some serious force, wasn't worried about that. The reason it's illegal is because it distorts your vision, though that crack is minor but most of the time windshields get spider webbed and make into a blind spot. I feel like I could of had a higher chance of being struck by lightning then that causing the driver to have an accident, another reason I didn't report him either. It needs to be replaced but really that won't affect his driving. I'm sure eventually it'll catch up to him, a cop might see it or he has his next vehicle inspection,


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You two need to get a room. I think the ethics of snitching has been beaten to death, so to speak.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

OP getting defensive. Trying to save his image as major ******bag. Yeah go use our tax money to call the cops on dangerous windshields that on damaged on the passenger side. What do you do to people with dirty windshields? You call the cops after you clamp their wheels?

By the way when I drove Select, I would get guys telling me all the time that they get damaged vehicles showing up with broken doors and dents, on Select. They still weren't ******bags about it unless it was a real safety hazard. Seriously, people reporting fellow drivers over small cracks? You morons don't deserve more than 2,62 a ride. I can't wait until Uber drops driver rates more.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

NicFit said:


> What a crappy attitude that criminals made up, why are whining on my thread about that? If I want to let someone know that someone else is doing something wrong it's called being an adult and doing the responsible thing, people need to deal with the consequences of their actions and I won't not report some stranger because of some ghetto code about snitching, I'm not in prison, F that, don't be doing F'd up S around me because I will call the cops on you, my taxes pay for the cops and I'll use them when trash like you get out of line
> 
> Didn't want to bring it up, making an issue just results in me getting a bad rating, poor service, maybe lies to get my account suspend and I don't need to be conformational about it. The guy wasn't a talker either, he confirmed I was the right ride and that was it, wasn't very long ride either, only a few long blocks that took 8 minutes to drive but 45 to walk. He just drove me, so far I haven't reported him and I doubt I will, I know it should get fixed but in the end does me reporting him really make much of a difference, like other people said maybe he has an appointment, how am I suppose to know, I didn't ask, could of happened that day etc etc. I wish Uber would tell him he has 30 days to get it fix or they'll suspend him or something like a fix it ticket does, not take away his ability to make money. Unless your car is a serious hazard cops will give you a ticket and a time frame but they won't take away your right to drive for a while, Uber needs to be a little more lenient when it comes to issues like this.
> 
> As for holes when I was a kid I would smash windshield of some junked out cars, they don't get holes without some serious force, wasn't worried about that. The reason it's illegal is because it distorts your vision, though that crack is minor but most of the time windshields get spider webbed and make into a blind spot. I feel like I could of had a higher chance of being struck by lightning then that causing the driver to have an accident, another reason I didn't report him either. It needs to be replaced but really that won't affect his driving. I'm sure eventually it'll catch up to him, a cop might see it or he has his next vehicle inspection,


Not snitching in this instance is not ghetto code. The law in question is a form of hyper regulatory authoritarian communism. It's your duty as a freedom loving American to let the man earn a living free from tyrannical governmental oppression. We don't live in North Korea!


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

It's on the inspection form for a reason. Those saying it's not a safety issue have no common sense. If there's an accident the airbags can go partially through the windshield instead of fully inflating for driver or passengers, same as any debris flying into it from the road or out of the car, also in a rollover it's extra structural support. Must of never had road debris like a giant tire tread slingshot at your windshield.
"What happens if he gets in repaired and then in an accident?" The insurance adds on the cost of the windshield repair to their payout.
No one needs 2 Uber logos on it either right in that vision line, those are supposed to be down in the corner under the airport paper, looks like a newly purchased car as well maybe it was a sketchy used car dealership, or he had bad luck with something hitting it early.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> The snitching thing is lame, he is in violation of the law and Uber policy, I'm not going to not say something because of that. You do the crime, you do the time


Did you grow up in Pleasantville with Donna Reed as your mother or something? How have you got this far in life being so petty? Are you that angry of a person? I can't imagine someone being this Petty at our age in life. Even if you were raised in Pleasantville, I can't imagine someone along the way hasn't roughed you up enough and scared that pettiness out of you.



SHalester said:


> And, you need to update your knowledge; there would be 'no' pulling of a black box. sheesh.


There isn't? Tell me how an insurance adjuster already had all of the info including how fast I was going at the time of a collision while operating Rideshare? Before I even spoke to anyone? I'll be waiting


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


No. Be nice to your fellow citizens.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Calirolla said:


> It's on the inspection form for a reason. Those saying it's not a safety issue have no common sense. If there's an accident the airbags can go partially through the windshield instead of fully inflating for driver or passengers, same as any debris flying into it from the road or out of the car, also in a rollover it's extra structural support. Must of never had road debris like a giant tire tread slingshot at your windshield.
> "What happens if he gets in repaired and then in an accident?" The insurance adds on the cost of the windshield repair to their payout.
> No one needs 2 Uber logos on it either right in that vision line, those are supposed to be down in the corner under the airport paper, looks like a newly purchased car as well maybe it was a sketchy used car dealership, or he had bad luck with something hitting it early.


I did notice that registration taped up there, he did have his real plates on the car so that registration was just clutter now, the round Uber sticker has not been given out in about two years which now tells me he isn't new at driving. I feel like he is using all that stuff to try and hide some more of the damage, it is excessive the the amount of things on that side


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uh, teacher you forgot to give us our homework assignment.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


With amount you paid he should have picked you up in this vehicle with out a windshield.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Most times I've taken Ubers as a pax, the drivers were good and the car had no issues. HOWEVER, there are always those few rides where you just want to say WTF are you thinking?
> 
> I've had worse than that on three occasions but I never reported the driver. All three times though I pointed out the issue and told them they aren't going to last long without being reported. The only really bad ride I had where I didn't say anything to the driver was a middle aged lady in Charlotte NC who kept farting. It was too awkward to say anything but I sure kept rolling down the window!  WTF.
> 
> In this case I never in a million years would report him but I would say directly to him that I'm not going to report him but he should fix that because it's only a matter of time until someone reports him/her.


Put a sign up in your car, "I don't care if you smoke, if you don't mind if I fart".


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> With amount you paid he should have picked you up in this vehicle with out a windshield.


Exact...this guy got rolls royce taste on a powerwheel budget



NicFit said:


> I did notice that registration taped up there, he did have his real plates on the car so that registration was just clutter now, the round Uber sticker has not been given out in about two years which now tells me he isn't new at driving. I feel like he is using all that stuff to try and hide some more of the damage, it is excessive the the amount of things on that side


Just let it go guy...you have exposed yourself as a real azz wipe


----------



## FloridaFuber (Mar 19, 2021)

SHalester said:


> huh. does the TOS allow for damage depending on when it occurred? Hum.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


If you reported this you're more than likely the first passenger that did.


----------



## FloridaFuber (Mar 19, 2021)

FloridaFuber said:


> The rider could have gotten their high tone ass out and walked or better yet called a taxi if they were so damn offended by a cracked windshield...


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

SHalester said:


> there was a thread on that already.  &#129335;‍♂


Haven't had time to keep up with that.........


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

For all you know it could have just happened on his way to pick you up.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, of course not. As long as the car has a windshield, with no holes in it then that's a pass.
> 
> 
> You should have seen my hooptie Camry, lol. That would definitely have got your skirts all in a ruffle. &#129315;
> ...


Well OzzyOz is stuck in limbo because forum migrated to new owners and servers. Facebook login doesn't work now. So can't login to it since I registered ozzyoz via Facebook login. Google login doesn't work either. The British owner sold to maybe not so great owners? I can't even access the hidden Nsfw forum with my new account.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Well OzzyOz is stuck in limbo because forum migrated to new owners and servers. Facebook login doesn't work now. So can't login to it since I registered ozzyoz via Facebook login. Google login doesn't work either. The British owner sold to maybe not so great owners? I can't even access the hidden Nsfw forum with my new account.


Go easy on the LSD my man.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Nsfw forum with my new account.


You will live. 280 reactions to go.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> You will live. 280 reactions to go.


Shoot I was gonna share the dirt I did with a Kenyan police officer lady but oh well guess new owners must not give a dam about the forum. Google and Facebook logins are broken. Should us Ber drivers start our own forum?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> new owners must not give a dam about the forum.


ah, give the 'new' owners, with same ole management a chance. They are new. Like you have to be nice to 'new' members.

Give love a chance.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The vote is over, since it was overwhelmingly for me not to report him I'm not. I don't know his full situation and Uber is just too cold towards drivers in situations like this. He will have to take care of it eventually and I'm not going to cause issues in his life over something he already had bad luck with

Left him with his 5 stars and $5 tip


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had an uber with a filthy dirty car, the check engine light on, and a huge crack in the windshield. I reported her. Somebody's got to do it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Well OzzyOz is stuck in limbo because forum migrated to new owners and servers. Facebook login doesn't work now. So can't login to it since I registered ozzyoz via Facebook login. Google login doesn't work either. The British owner sold to maybe not so great owners? I can't even access the hidden Nsfw forum with my new account.


Oh no, not those pesky Brits again! We should have some kind of revolution.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mikees3 said:


> Did you die? No? Than it's 5 stars automatic


According to this logic, a ride resulting in, say, quadriplegia, would be a 5 star ride. Seems very generous!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 577067
> 
> 
> 
> I am a driver, and I would think I would fix that because it's illegal and a safety issue


It is only a safety issue if it impedes the line of sight.


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

Sounds like you just want to complain about something


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

pengduck said:


> It is only a safety issue if it impedes the line of sight.


I would not drive my vehicle like that but I do have to agree with you. In many states that is not considered a safety issue and windshield glass is designed to not shatter on impact so it's not like the windshield is going to crumble apart and land in the passengers lap while driving down the highway.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

pengduck said:


> It is only a safety issue if it impedes the line of sight.


The windshield is considered line of sight, California law doesn't say if it's just one spot that can't be cracked, it is the entire windshield, if it's cracked it it's illegal. And it is line of sight because anything to the right and front of the vehicle could be distorted. Be an adult and fix or replace broken stuff, it's a business, act like it



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I would not drive my vehicle like that but I do have to agree with you. In many states that is not considered a safety issue and windshield glass is designed to not shatter on impact so it's not like the windshield is going to crumble apart and land in the passengers lap while driving down the highway.


California isn't one of those states, if the windshield is cracked it's illegal, no leeway on whether it's minor like this or that's it's on the passenger side. Any cop that sees that here will give a ticket, I think the only reason he hasn't gotten a ticket is because he's hiding it and you can't notice it easily from the outside, which is why I was already in the car before I noticed


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

NicFit said:


> The windshield is considered line of sight, California law doesn't say if it's just one spot that can't be cracked, it is the entire windshield, if it's cracked it it's illegal. And it is line of sight because anything to the right and front of the vehicle could be distorted. Be an adult and fix or replace broken stuff, it's a business, act like it
> 
> California isn't one of those states, if the windshield is cracked it's illegal, no leeway on whether it's minor like this or that's it's on the passenger side. Any cop that sees that here will give a ticket, I think the only reason he hasn't gotten a ticket is because he's hiding it and you can't notice it easily from the outside, which is why I was already in the car before I noticed


Thank you for the legal clarification on California law. The only point I was making was in regards to whether the driver should be reported or not. Since many other states don't consider it a safety violation only shows the severity of the issue is minimum. Therefore, I would hate to see a driver lose their ability to earn income even though it would legally be justified.


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

This kind of shit really pisses me off. That is a tiny imperfection, yet people expect pristine limo service, when we continually get shafted by both uber and pax. If you want 5 star perfection, shell out a decent wage for the service, instead of paying uber's cheap with a $5 tip.

Some people make me sick...


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

another dumb thread


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Thank you for the legal clarification on California law. The only point I was making was in regards to whether the driver should be reported or not. Since many other states don't consider it a safety violation only shows the severity of the issue is minimum. Therefore, I would hate to see a driver lose their ability to earn income even though it would legally be justified.


That's why I didn't report it, not know what is going on with him and that could be his means for survival. If Uber would of worked with him and gave driver an opportunity to fix it within a time frame I would of reported him but knowing they'll just suspend him until fixed didn't seem fair. I feel like the driver was trying not to fix it by having a lot of stickers in the corner but he wasn't a talker so I didn't feel like trying to pry out the why he's still got a broken windshield



mthom said:


> This kind of shit really pisses me off. That is a tiny imperfection, yet people expect pristine limo service, when we continually get shafted by both uber and pax. If you want 5 star perfection, shell out a decent wage for the service, instead of paying uber's cheap with a $5 tip.
> 
> Some people make me sick...


I expect a vehicle that's legal to pick me up, it's called being responsible and law abiding, people like you make me sick wanting to do whatever they want with no regard to the law



DudeUbering said:


> another dumb thread


another dumb troll


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> "it's called being responsible and law abiding, people like you make me sick wanting to do whatever they want with no regard to the law".


So, tell us what you think of Uber and them doing what ever they want with no regard to the law.

Does that make you sick too, or do you just overlook that and drive for them?


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

NicFit said:


> it's a business, act like it


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

foreverct said:


> Why not? And why not tell the driver directly, its possible he doesn't even know


 How could the driver not know his/her windshield wasn't cracked? Come on nobody is that stupid!!



NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


 I am an Uber driver, hey it's a job! We don't get paid what we should especially when we are paying car payments/lease payments on vehicles required that we are able to drive for Uber/Lyft. We pay more for rideshare insurance, maintenance. Besides running our cars to the ground. Our gas!
You feel so inclined to turn that driver in, do it! But think about this, it just might be the only means of employment this person has to support his/her family. 
I have had over 20,000 trips, whoopee! The one thing I could never stand is customers who thought they were so entitled, paying skateboard prices expecting limousine service. 
We as drivers do our damnedest to please our riders. Good conversation, clean car (most of us), get you from point A to point B safely.
As a driver, we are not required to furnish water, aux cords, phone charging cords, etc. But Uber/Lyft keeps telling riders we have to.
When Uber pays me reimbursement fees I might. Try and claim that on your taxes :laugh:.
If you riders would tip your driver honestly, and not lie and tell the driver, you'll tip them on the app. I have heard that so many times it's a joke.
Then the ratings, which is BS. Your driver can be the best he/she can be and you give a 1 star, because you think it's funny. Screw the driver "I don't care" attitude! It hurts the driver, not you! But the driver also rates you!! Think about that!! KARMA IS A BETCH!!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I R ME said:


> How could the driver not know his/her windshield wasn't cracked? Come on nobody is that stupid!!
> 
> 
> I am an Uber driver, hey it's a job! We don't get paid what we should especially when we are paying car payments/lease payments on vehicles required that we are able to drive for Uber/Lyft. We pay more for rideshare insurance, maintenance. Besides running our cars to the ground. Our gas!
> ...


A windshield is $300 on average, my area you can make $30 an hour, so figure that minus some expenses and within 15 hours, that's two 8 hour days that windshield can be payed for. What do you mean about the rest of this karma crap your spouting, clearly you didn't read the whole thing or you would of know I left a 5 star rating and $5 tip and ended up not reporting him because he didn't talk and I had no idea of his situation, maybe he had an appointment in a few days to fix it or something else going on. But you just jump to your conclusions like a dumb troll who doesn't read anything, hope the "karma" catches up to you for not reading the whole thread. Clearly you didn't because a couple of posts after my first one I said I was a driver and I'm well aware of how the rating system works. Quit being a noob who only reads the first posts and then comments


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

NicFit said:


> A windshield is $300 on average, my area you can make $30 an hour, so figure that minus some expenses and within 15 hours, that's two 8 hour days that windshield can be payed for. What do you mean about the rest of this karma crap your spouting, clearly you didn't read the whole thing or you would of know I left a 5 star rating and $5 tip and ended up not reporting him because he didn't talk and I had no idea of his situation, maybe he had an appointment in a few days to fix it or something else going on. But you just jump to your conclusions like a dumb troll who doesn't read anything, hope the "karma" catches up to you for not reading the whole thread. Clearly you didn't because a couple of posts after my first one I said I was a driver and I'm well aware of how the rating system works. Quit being a noob who only reads the first posts and then comments


 I will take this with a grain of salt and say you can't fix stupid!!


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

Nope. You do not understand the circumstances of why the crack is there. Plus, does it really bother you? It's a crack, not something that might actually be dangerous.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?





I R ME said:


> I will take this with a grain of salt and say you can't fix stupid!!


For what purpose??



I R ME said:


> I will take this with a grain of salt and say you can't fix stupid!!


For what purpose??


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

It amazes me how people "Riders" want to point every thing that is not 100 % , Most people aren't driving around in brand new luxury cars driving for Uber anyway. I had people complain on me for some leaves on my floor, that car was dirty because it had rained the night before. smell from stinky gutter punk rider I dropped off right before them. Uber is hardly paying anyone enough to keep our vehicles that we run into the ground using our personal vehicles as a taxi to enrich our Uber overlords. It always amazes what these entitled Aholes expect from us for 80 cents /mile minus expenses. If they are that concerned about the vehicle they should hire a Limousine!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Lyle said:


> It amazes me how people "Riders" want to point every thing that is not 100 % , Most people aren't driving around in brand new luxury cars driving for Uber anyway. I had people complain on me for some leaves on my floor, that car was dirty because it had rained the night before. smell from stinky gutter punk rider I dropped off right before them. Uber is hardly paying anyone enough to keep our vehicles that we run into the ground using our personal vehicles as a taxi to enrich our Uber overlords. It always amazes what these entitled Aholes expect from us for 80 cents /mile minus expenses. If they are that concerned about the vehicle they should hire a Limousine!


What amazes me is your attitude, people are paying you for a ride, they expect a car to be free of damage and clean, not whatever you are doing. I clean my car when it gets dirty, why don't you? You notice leaves on the floor, get rid of them. The car got rained on the night before? Clean it before you start. Got a stinky passenger, air it out before the next trip. You don't like the rates? Go back to working for someone else. Quit trying to make it seem like it's the riders fault for wanting a clean and undamaged car because you are lazy


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ironically I just got my first ever cracked windshield. I've had plenty of chips and little Starbursts, but never a cracked windshield. I have windshield replacement protection. I called the company on Thursday. They have to put in the request to safelite, who is then supposed to reach out to me to schedule something&#129335;‍♀



Lyle said:


> It amazes me how people "Riders" want to point every thing that is not 100 % , Most people aren't driving around in brand new luxury cars driving for Uber anyway. I had people complain on me for some leaves on my floor, that car was dirty because it had rained the night before. smell from stinky gutter punk rider I dropped off right before them. Uber is hardly paying anyone enough to keep our vehicles that we run into the ground using our personal vehicles as a taxi to enrich our Uber overlords. It always amazes what these entitled Aholes expect from us for 80 cents /mile minus expenses. If they are that concerned about the vehicle they should hire a Limousine!


Wait, what Market are you in that pays $0.80 a mile? LOL


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lyle said:


> I had people complain on me for some leaves on my floor, that car was dirty because it had rained the night before.


you don't check your ride before going online?

ok, good job.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My question to this poster .
Did that crack affect your ride in anyway ? 
Order luxury next time you need a ride . Be easy on these drivers there making less then min wages .
And with corona going on the driver is doing you a huge favor even driving .
And dont tell me your being safe wearing a mask bullshit .


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Lyle said:


> It amazes me how people "Riders" want to point every thing that is not 100 % , Most people aren't driving around in brand new luxury cars driving for Uber anyway. I had people complain on me for some leaves on my floor, that car was dirty because it had rained the night before. smell from stinky gutter punk rider I dropped off right before them. Uber is hardly paying anyone enough to keep our vehicles that we run into the ground using our personal vehicles as a taxi to enrich our Uber overlords. It always amazes what these entitled Aholes expect from us for 80 cents /mile minus expenses. If they are that concerned about the vehicle they should hire a Limousine!


I think if they want "limo" quality or service, they should order Uber Black and possibly Uber Comfort (for a newer vehicle). Otherwise, you get what you pay for and no driver in their right mind, wants to use a newer vehicle for the pitiful below market rates that Lyft and Uber pay. The only exception would be in California, where you can charge market rates (taxi rates) for that service, then you as the customer, has the right to expect limousine like service. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Uber Black and possibly Uber Comfort


if that that level service the vehicle is dirty, or smells; can the pax legitimately complain? asking for a friend.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I think if they want "limo" quality or service, they should order Uber Black and possibly Uber Comfort (for a newer vehicle). Otherwise, you get what you pay for and no driver in their right mind, wants to use a newer vehicle for the pitiful below market rates that Lyft and Uber pay. The only exception would be in California, where you can charge market rates (taxi rates) for that service, then you as the customer, has the right to expect limousine like service. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


In some states driving with a cracked windshield is illegal. A paying passenger should expect a safe & clean ride on any level of Uber or Lyft.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Demon said:


> In some states driving with a cracked windshield is illegal. A paying passenger should expect a safe & clean ride on any level of Uber or Lyft.


In every city, driving even a single mph over the limit, or failing to signal with a minimum 100 foot notice before changing lanes or turning are also illegal.

A paying passenger should expect a safe and law-abiding driver on any level of Uber or Lyft.

Can you honestly say you do none of that? It's easier to prevent yourself from speeding or failing to signal properly, than it is to see even the smallest cracks in a windshield. One is a choice, the other is not.


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

I don't know how other states are, but there are like three laws regarding safe vehicles here in Oklahoma. 1. If you have a crack in your windshield. As long as it is not in his line of sight, he's still legal, even if it is embarrassing to look at. 2. You must have a rear view mirror. and 3. You only have to have a driver side mirror. That is it.

My best guess is this, he/she is probably more upset about his windshield than you are and it was probably broken due to driving asshats like you around. You could have probably asked him what happened to his windshield rather than contemplating reporting him. You know, people don't really want to be other peoples drivers because it was a dream come true. They do it out of necessity.

I suggest you getting some Jesus in you. I hope you take this comment with a grain, because, it really upset me. I was working the other day and a bunch of kids bouncing around like they do, knocked my phone out of my hands and cracked my screen. What am I to do? Not a damn thing. Shut me down for a full day while I bought a shitty replacement while I am getting my phone fixed. You see where I am going with this? 

Just kind of chill out bro, If it is over the top kind of issue. Sure, report. If your driver is drunk as all get out and his car is totally jacked.. Don't go and report his/her ass. But, if you can obviously tell the guy is trying to help you and make a little money. Leave it the hell alone. We are not curing cancer here.

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I still left the guy a $5 tip and five stars but still want to report him
> 
> 
> I was already in the car by the time I saw it, otherwise I might of not gotten in if I noticed it before hand
> ...


Did you happen to ask how it happened? It will not pass inspection so he will have to fix it. Cracks can spread very fast depending on what cracked it and on the type of roads you drive on. Having been a mechanic I have seen cracks stay small or spread in a few miles no rhyme or reason. I will assume it happened recently unless I knew otherwise.



Hunts71 said:


> I don't know how other states are, but there are like three laws regarding safe vehicles here in Oklahoma. 1. If you have a crack in your windshield. As long as it is not in his line of sight, he's still legal, even if it is embarrassing to look at. 2. You must have a rear view mirror. and 3. You only have to have a driver side mirror. That is it.
> 
> My best guess is this, he/she is probably more upset about his windshield than you are and it was probably broken due to driving asshats like you around. You could have probably asked him what happened to his windshield rather than contemplating reporting him. You know, people don't really want to be other peoples drivers because it was a dream come true. They do it out of necessity.
> 
> ...


Well said. Sorry about your phone....


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

mark813 said:


> Did you happen to ask how it happened? It will not pass inspection so he will have to fix it. Cracks can spread very fast depending on what cracked it and on the type of roads you drive on. Having been a mechanic I have seen cracks stay small or spread in a few miles no rhyme or reason. I will assume it happened recently unless I knew otherwise.
> 
> 
> Well said. Sorry about your phone....


Shit happens.. kids are kids and most of the time they do not care. I will be the last person on earth to bust someone's stones about a cracked windshield though. If he can see and I can see, I'm good.


----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 577067
> 
> 
> 
> I am a driver, and I would think I would fix that because it's illegal and a safety issue


That's a safety issue? Give me a break, Karen.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberChiefPIT said:


> In every city, driving even a single mph over the limit, or failing to signal with a minimum 100 foot notice before changing lanes or turning are also illegal.
> 
> A paying passenger should expect a safe and law-abiding driver on any level of Uber or Lyft.
> 
> Can you honestly say you do none of that? It's easier to prevent yourself from speeding or failing to signal properly, than it is to see even the smallest cracks in a windshield. One is a choice, the other is not.


I can with all honesty say that I haven't. They're all choices.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CaveatLector said:


> That's a safety issue? Give me a break, Karen.


You must not know anything about cars, any cracks in the windshield can distort your vision while looking at them, so you can't see objects clearly and that's why it's a safety issue. People like you disgust me thinking that stuff like this is nothing, when there is a reason it is illegal. Let me know when you take the training wheels of your bicycle since clearly your not old enough to understand how car driving works


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

I see OP still trying to save face. 😆


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I cant believe OP &#128518;

You should see my windshield &#129313;










A man's only as big as his windshield crack

In TX, though, it's only a problem if the windshield is damaged to the point that the surface is warped and, therefore, the wipers can't do their job. At least as far as state inspections are concerned.


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

NicFit said:


> You must not know anything about cars, any cracks in the windshield can distort your vision while looking at them, so you can't see objects clearly and that's why it's a safety issue. People like you disgust me thinking that stuff like this is nothing, when there is a reason it is illegal. Let me know when you take the training wheels of your bicycle since clearly your not old enough to understand how car driving works


Have you lost your mind? You sound like such an asinine person that thinks that money grow on tree's. Some of us drivers are trying to survive and if a damn crack in the windshield is not obscuring driving vision, then it is not an f'ing issue. Grow up or get a job or your own car. Why on earth are you railing about a driver that had a f'ing crack in his windshield. You should thank your lucky stars that he even took your trip. If I knew, what I know now. I would never come and get you. F'ing walk! Jack-A! grrrrr!!


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I cant believe OP &#128518;
> 
> You should see my windshield &#129313;
> 
> ...


OP is going to go into convulsions after seeing your windshield. Once he comes to and is done making complaints to the local police, homeland security, better business bureau, and the coast guard he should be able to respond.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


Definitely. Wholly unsafe.



foreverct said:


> Why not? And why not tell the driver directly, its possible he doesn't even know


If the driver doesn't know they have a broken windshield, they definitely don't belong on any platform.



NicFit said:


> What amazes me is your attitude, people are paying you for a ride, they expect a car to be free of damage and clean, not whatever you are doing. I clean my car when it gets dirty, why don't you? You notice leaves on the floor, get rid of them. The car got rained on the night before? Clean it before you start. Got a stinky passenger, air it out before the next trip. You don't like the rates? Go back to working for someone else. Quit trying to make it seem like it's the riders fault for wanting a clean and undamaged car because you are lazy


Perfectly stated



8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> Nope. You do not understand the circumstances of why the crack is there. Plus, does it really bother you? It's a crack, not something that might actually be dangerous.


Disclaimer: No one should ever take advice from this person.

It's also true you get what you pay for. I echo the sentiments from the wise drivers here. I'm a Black/SUV driver and my clients get professional and knowledgeable service, a clean car, aroma-free, and a cosmetically-appropriate, comfortable ride.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I once had a man hand me $60 cash at the end of the trip, tell me to get my windshield fixed, and also tell me that his company cares about their employees. (It was a group of convention attendees)

This was a different car with a different broken windshield in, maybe, 2014-2015

They guy also expressed disappointment at the outset because he thought he summoned an Uber Black and I pulled up in my (then) green Corolla 😄


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Hunts71 said:


> then it is not an f'ing issue.


gosh, I wonder if every single pax would agree?

What you think? Your deep, deep thoughts on that?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> gosh, I wonder if every single pax would agree?
> 
> What you think? Your deep, deep thoughts on that?


When did you become such a stodgy old curmudgeon?

Peter, you've become a pirate... ☠


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> When did you become such a stodgy old curmudgeon?


become? What age do you hit 'stodgy old'?

Actually, I can speak as a pax as easily as a driver. And as a pax I would not be thrilled to death a huge crack going across > 50% of the windshield.

Also, for tone, balance and accuracy Uber says no visible damage. Right?

Plus, isn't it embarrassing to drive a vehicle that is....wait for it....embarrassing?

but, then again, I think driving a precious prius is embarrassing. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> become? What age do you hit 'stodgy old'?
> 
> Actually, I can speak as a pax as easily as a driver. And as a pax I would not be thrilled to death a huge crack going across > 50% of the windshield.
> 
> ...


You know back in the day how many Select vehicles had damage? And you complain about UberX windshield crack?


----------



## bugsybug (Apr 6, 2021)

NicFit said:


> So I needed a ride today an my Uber showed up with a crack in the windshield, it's on the passenger side and goes form the pillar to almost the middle of the windshield, should I report him?


get a life. You dont know the driver situation. go sit your A... down and give the driver a break. its his car and NOT uber's. Do you have a car? Battafoot!!


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hey, I got a little heated.. so.. Let us all calm down and think this out. Player A needed a ride, Player B offers ride. Player A doesn't like ride offered.. Sooooooooooooooooooo decline taking the ride. We done? How simple is that? You want a perfect ride, then order a damn Limousine. You want a ride from Point A to point B. Take what you get, otherwise walk. You control the tip, if the ride is crappy, don't tip. Cracked windshield or not. Who the f cares. Or just buy your own car, insure it and put gas in it. The driver did not ask you to give you a lift. You asked him. Piss off. It is like a bum asking you for a cig, but you smoke menthols, he doesn't like menthols. Well, F off then. You are lucky I was willing to give you one.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

look, squirrel. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Y


NicFit said:


> Ok, you are just plain dumb, drivers where I am can make $30 an hour easy, would take just a few hours to make the money to get a new windshield. It's not my fault you can't make money where you are, sounds like you don't know what your doing and should look for another line of work. Again with the no reading past the first post, I drive too and know damn well you can afford to fix it, if you can't you don't know how to drive for uber
> 
> Really
> 
> ...





NicFit said:


> Ok, you are just plain dumb, drivers where I am can make $30 an hour easy, would take just a few hours to make the money to get a new windshield. It's not my fault you can't make money where you are, sounds like you don't know what your doing and should look for another line of work. Again with the no reading past the first post, I drive too and know damn well you can afford to fix it, if you can't you don't know how to drive for uber
> 
> Really
> 
> ...





NicFit said:


> Ok, you are just plain dumb, drivers where I am can make $30 an hour easy, would take just a few hours to make the money to get a new windshield. It's not my fault you can't make money where you are, sounds like you don't know what your doing and should look for another line of work. Again with the no reading past the first post, I drive too and know damn well you can afford to fix it, if you can't you don't know how to drive for uber
> 
> Really
> 
> ...


Well, Nic, you just sound like an elitist's jack-n-the-box . You are that guy that goes and cries to moderator's saying "He hurt my feelings! and he broke a rule" Ban him ban him. Of course you DONT report a stinkin crack in the windshield that is not even on the drivers side! Why even ask here? Maybe, you should simply ask your local policeman in your area if a crack is legal or not. How the heck would any of us know what is legal and not legal in your area in the first place? That is just a dumbass question to ask in the first place. I really need to take a sensitivity training class. I guess some of us ruffled his feathers. Sorry Nic!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Hunts71 said:


> Y
> 
> Well, Nic, you just sound like an elitist's jack-n-the-box :biggrin:. You are that guy that goes and cries to moderator's saying "He hurt my feelings! and he broke a rule" Ban him ban him. Of course you DONT report a stinkin crack in the windshield that is not even on the drivers side! Why even ask here? Maybe, you should simply ask your local policeman in your area if a crack is legal or not. How the heck would any of us know what is legal and not legal in your area in the first place? That is just a dumbass question to ask in the first place. I really need to take a sensitivity training class. I guess some of us ruffled his feathers. Sorry Nic!


I love that you are brand new, but aren't taking their shit!

Your welcome packet probably hasn't even arrived in the mail yet, but you're kicking ass and taking names.

We need a new generation of forum members to pass the torch to and I am optimistic about your potential.


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I love that you are brand new, but aren't taking their shit!
> 
> Your welcome packet probably hasn't even arrived in the mail yet, but you're kicking ass and taking names.
> 
> We need a new generation of forum members to pass the torch to and I am optimistic about your potential.


Thanks? lol. Like I said way earlier, it just hit a nerve. Normally, I am not all that confrontational. I hope Nic forgives me and I promise not to become a complete toolish troll.

Cheers!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Hunts71 said:


> Thanks? lol. Like I said way earlier, it just hit a nerve. Normally, I am not all that confrontational. I hope Nic forgives me and I promise not to become a complete toolish troll.
> 
> Cheers!


Dude be careful. @NauticalWheeler's just kissing up to you because he lost all of his friends and standing here when he thought it would be a good idea to post pics of his bowel movements.

He's looking for people to join him on poop island.


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

mch said:


> Dude be careful. @NauticalWheeler's just kissing up to you because he lost all of his friends and standing here when he thought it would be a good idea to post pics of his bowel movements.
> 
> He's looking for people to join him on poop island.


Well, at the end of the day. I hope we can all be cool. I actually had a buddy that used to send me pics of his turds as well and he would do it as I was about to eat breakfast. That asshat thought that his shit was funny! And it was, but GD BRO! lol


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Hunts71 said:


> Well, at the end of the day. I hope we can all be cool. I actually had a buddy that used to send me pics of his turds as well and he would do it as I was about to eat breakfast. That asshat thought that his shit was funny! And it was, but GD BRO! lol


Were all cool, honey bunny.

@mch is referring to an open-source medical photo-journal, but is describing it as crudely as possible.

Gastrointestinal health is often overlooked on this site, so I selflessly tried to prompt awareness of it.

Let none of this distract from your quick progress in deflecting the anti-driver sentiment oddly ever-present on a drivers forum.


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Were all cool, honey bunny.
> 
> @mch is referring to an open-source medical photo-journal, but is describing it as crudely as possible.
> 
> ...


One thing I have noticed on this forum is this. Some people attempt to deter people from trying it out, while others seem sincere in explaining how the systems works.

The things I have learned from you all in the past couple days is this:

- I do not have to take every opportunity I am given (pings)
- Don't over stack yourself, your guests/customers/pax whatever. They will appreciate your service more for that
- I need to consider the wear and tear on my vehicle as part of the cost of doing business when I calculate my earning per hour
- Know that this is not a career move, it is merely an intermediate gig.
- Do not get greedy or in a rush

I think there are a few more things that I have learned, but not necessarily relevant to working for UE or whoever.

So, I am very grateful for being allowed to even be talking to all of you. And when I meet other drivers out in the field in my area. I share what I have learned with them as well. When some of you speak here, you are actually having an impact that is far more reaching than you might think. Tulsa, OK market. My assessment at this point is this. Tulsa market is actually kind of nice and chill. Top end for Tulsa is about $20-22/hour gross. Peak times is definitely 11 am - 2 pm and then 4:30 pm to 8ish pm for food deliveries. I don't do Pax, so I have no intel on that.

Cheers!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Hunts71 said:


> One thing I have noticed on this forum is this. Some people attempt to deter people from trying it out, while others seem sincere in explaining how the systems works.
> 
> The things I have learned from you all in the past couple days is this:
> 
> ...


Yes and, if delivering food, you can chain smoke/vape/freebase the entire time.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Yes and, if delivering food, you can chain smoke/vape/freebase the entire time.


Thats the biggest perk!!


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

mch said:


> Thats the biggest perk!!


and listen to the music or news stations you like. That I do like a lot.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

@Hunts71 , hows the Tulsa music scene these days? It seemed like it really went downhill after Hanson sold out and went mainstream...


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> @Hunts71 , hows the Tulsa music scene these days? It seemed like it really went downhill after Hanson sold out and went mainstream...


to be honest, I really do not pay attention. However, with all the Infrastructure changes going on here. I think a lot of concerts are staying away till it is completed. I think we have like 7 new skyscrapers going up right now. I will take a picture of downtown Tulsa today to give you an idea. It is kind of hard to get around downtown. I hate picking up orders downtown, most of our out of towners get hotels there, but I do it because most of my customers love the restaurants/bars there. It is certainly evolving. T-Town is going to boom again here in the next couple years or less. One thing I can tell you about Tulsa is that it is very balanced as far as liberals and conservatives. We had a light case of rioting during the covid/cop/black abuse time a few months back. But, but really nothing over the top.

Not sure if that really answers your question.



Hunts71 said:


> to be honest, I really do not pay attention. However, with all the Infrastructure changes going on here. I think a lot of concerts are staying away till it is completed. I think we have like 7 new skyscrapers going up right now. I will take a picture of downtown Tulsa today to give you an idea. It is kind of hard to get around downtown. I hate picking up orders downtown, most of our out of towners get hotels there, but I do it because most of my customers love the restaurants/bars there. It is certainly evolving. T-Town is going to boom again here in the next couple years or less. One thing I can tell you about Tulsa is that it is very balanced as far as liberals and conservatives. We had a light case of rioting during the covid/cop/black abuse time a few months back. But, but really nothing over the top.
> 
> Not sure if that really answers your question.


oh, but if you do PAX, then most of your trips will be from the Tulsa International AP to downtown and it is about a 15 minute drive. I only know that because I talk to many of the rideshare guys.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I


Hunts71 said:


> Y
> 
> Well, Nic, you just sound like an elitist's jack-n-the-box :biggrin:. You are that guy that goes and cries to moderator's saying "He hurt my feelings! and he broke a rule" Ban him ban him. Of course you DONT report a stinkin crack in the windshield that is not even on the drivers side! Why even ask here? Maybe, you should simply ask your local policeman in your area if a crack is legal or not. How the heck would any of us know what is legal and not legal in your area in the first place? That is just a dumbass question to ask in the first place. I really need to take a sensitivity training class. I guess some of us ruffled his feathers. Sorry Nic!


I've said it several times that it was illegal where I am, I don't care that which side it is, the windshield is cracked, it is illegal in California, you don't read, you don't listen, you keep insulting me and now your on my ignore list, stop posting here &#128405;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I
> 
> I've said it several times that it was illegal where I am, I don't care that which side it is, the windshield is cracked, it is illegal in California, you don't read, you don't listen, you keep insulting me and now your on my ignore list, stop posting here &#128405;


@Hunts71 , you won't even notice. Itll be alright.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

He sort of has a short fuse. Especially when it comes to people giving him push back. It's probably to your benefit more than his, that he put you on ignore 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks guys! , I honestly was well over his nonsense many hours ago. But, it does help me, as a person, to know that I am not going crazy here. It just bothers me when; people are so insensitive to other peoples situations and that, they would even contemplate doing something so cold, as to basically try and get a guy fired without even asking how his windshield was broken. It would be one thing if Nic had asked him and the guy said. Because I don't give a F. But, he didn't even ask!! and it was still his decision to take the ride anyway!!.. and then he continues on as if he was in a huge hurry. Nope, he was getting his oil changed. Now, I am curious where he said he was from California.. that, I might be guilty of not seeing. GD, kind of like that crack. I might have missed it. lol 

So, I have a conclusion to this wonderful post. This is a very short read. And it clearly states that a LAW enforcement officer is the only person at the point in time that the windshield is possibly obstructing the drivers view. It clearly states that as long as his forward and backward views are clear. It should not be a problem and this is directly from the courts for the State of California. Nic, you need to do your research before you start spouting off the rule and regulations for California. You are F'ING DEAD WRONG! Quit honestly, you should thank your lucky stars you did not report him. He could have sued your ass. Be thankful that we have all busted your stones here rather than in a courtroom. https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?lawCode=VEH&sectionNum=26710. Read it NIC! You obviously DO NOT KNOW what the law is in Cali. Now go lick your wounds and come back and apologize. I crack myself up sometimes.

Cheers guys!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Speaking of NicFit, @mch Im thinking of quitting in the next week

But I only wanna do it cold turkey, so 3 days, suck it up, and be done.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Speaking of NicFit, @mch Im thinking of quitting in the next week
> 
> But I only wanna do it cold turkey, so 3 days, suck it up, and be done.


Good luck man. I hope you do it. Stay away from the booze while you do. After a few drinks the justifications you're mind will give you will start intensifying.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mch said:


> Good luck man. I hope you do it. Stay away from the booze while you do. After a few drinks the justifications you're mind will give you will start intensifying.


Obviously, ill make a thread about it when I do it.


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hunts71 said:


> Thanks guys! :biggrin:, I honestly was well over his nonsense many hours ago. But, it does help me, as a person, to know that I am not going crazy here. It just bothers me when; people are so insensitive to other peoples situations and that, they would even contemplate doing something so cold, as to basically try and get a guy fired without even asking how his windshield was broken. It would be one thing if Nic had asked him and the guy said. Because I don't give a F. But, he didn't even ask!! and it was still his decision to take the ride anyway!!.. and then he continues on as if he was in a huge hurry. Nope, he was getting his oil changed. Now, I am curious where he said he was from California.. that, I might be guilty of not seeing. GD, kind of like that crack. I might have missed it. lol :wink:
> 
> So, I have a conclusion to this wonderful post. This is a very short read. And it clearly states that a LAW enforcement officer is the only person at the point in time that the windshield is possibly obstructing the drivers view. It clearly states that as long as his forward and backward views are clear. It should not be a problem and this is directly from the courts for the State of California. Nic, you need to do your research before you start spouting off the rule and regulations for California. You are F'ING DEAD WRONG! Quit honestly, you should thank your lucky stars you did not report him. He could have sued your ass. Be thankful that we have all busted your stones here rather than in a courtroom. https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?lawCode=VEH&sectionNum=26710. Read it NIC! You obviously DO NOT KNOW what the law is in Cali. Now go lick your wounds and come back and apologize. I crack myself u





NauticalWheeler said:


> Obviously, ill make a thread about it when I do it.


NW, before you leave. Write us a little "how to book" "from your perspective" on how PAX and Food deliveries should go. I am curious. Please break it up between the two. in fact, me being new, I wish we had a place for people that have done all this and have since retired from it. Or at least currently. quit doing it. I have read all the company lines, but from a real driver that has done it. btw, I want some of the proceeds of the sale of the book!!! Yeah, I just gave you all one hell of an idea and this book is not even out yet. Tada!! you are all millionares.  oh shit.. just kidding.. https://prnt.sc/1164qoq hehe


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

https://www.californiacarlaws.com/cracked-windshield/
"Though the law doesn't specify what constitutes "impaired driver's vision", in California driving a car with a cracked windshield will almost guaranteed get you a ticket if you're pulled over."

Don't be thinking you know the law, you don't live in California, I do. A crack that size regardless of position will end up with a ticket. They don't like anything other 3 inches and clearly this crack was way over that. Stop posting here, your confusing everyone with your misinformation


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

NicFit said:


> https://www.californiacarlaws.com/cracked-windshield/
> "Though the law doesn't specify what constitutes "impaired driver's vision", in California driving a car with a cracked windshield will almost guaranteed get you a ticket if you're pulled over."
> 
> Don't be thinking you know the law, you don't live in California, I do. A crack that size regardless of position will end up with a ticket. They don't like anything other 3 inches and clearly this crack was way over that. Stop posting here, your confusing everyone with your misinformation


Wait wait.. you were absolute in your thought earlier. Now, you are saying something different. And you are using a .com as your source of information that who knows about their reliablility. Where as, I gave you a direct .gov address to the statute and the law. I believe my information is way more credible than yours. I am giving straight facts, STRAIGHT FROM YOUR OWN LEGISLATION IN YOUR STATE!!!



Hunts71 said:


> Wait wait.. you were absolute in your thought earlier. Now, you are saying something different. And you are using a .com as your source of information that who knows about their reliablility. Where as, I gave you a direct .gov address to the statute and the law. I believe my information is way more credible than yours. I am giving straight facts, STRAIGHT FROM YOUR OWN LEGISLATION IN YOUR STATE!!!


okay, i just looked at your link.. its good, but again. You are not a COP! If he thinks he can see just fine, and he is insured and able to log into his UE or whatever app. That means, he is fine and has passed all inspections!!!



Hunts71 said:


> Wait wait.. you were absolute in your thought earlier. Now, you are saying something different. And you are using a .com as your source of information that who knows about their reliablility. Where as, I gave you a direct .gov address to the statute and the law. I believe my information is way more credible than yours. I am giving straight facts, STRAIGHT FROM YOUR OWN LEGISLATION IN YOUR STATE!!!
> 
> 
> okay, i just looked at your link.. its good, but again. You are not a COP! dumbass. If he thinks he can see just fine, and he is insured and able to log into his UE or whatever app. That means, he is fine and has passed all inspections!!!


And dude, his windshield is not your problem!!!! unless you make it yours. But you are not a god damn inspector or a cop or lawyer. If you want the gd ride take it.. otherwise don't, Jesus!



Hunts71 said:


> Wait wait.. you were absolute in your thought earlier. Now, you are saying something different. And you are using a .com as your source of information that who knows about their reliablility. Where as, I gave you a direct .gov address to the statute and the law. I believe my information is way more credible than yours. I am giving straight facts, STRAIGHT FROM YOUR OWN LEGISLATION IN YOUR STATE!!!
> 
> 
> okay, i just looked at your link.. its good, but again. You are not a COP! dumbass. If he thinks he can see just fine, and he is insured and able to log into his UE or whatever app. That means, he is fine and has passed all @@@@ing inspections!!!
> ...


Now you got me on a holy tear. Learn how to change your own oil, that way none of us drivers never have to hear from you again. My god!!

By the way, my source of info was direct quote from the state. Your source had all my info, but then also threw in an opinion. There is no opinion. It is all up to the police officers discretion at the point in time. Not yours, not mine, not anyone's, but the COPS. He can't have insurance if he does not pass inspection. So, his windshield was FINE!!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Get real, you really think a cop is going to not write a ticket for a crack that size. You must be delusional. It's the entire passenger side almost to the center of the car. The second crack in the top wouldn't get a ticket, it's small and you can barely notice it.

As for changing my own oil I'm more then capable of doing it. I have several reasons why I don't, first is I don't want to, easier to pay someone to do it while I spend my time being productive, second is I don't have a place to do it, I'm not allowed where I live so I would have to work in the street, I don't like doing stuff like that. Third I don't have any place to dispose of the oil, in order to dispose of it legally I'd have to take it to a place that accepts it. Forth the price, my oil to order online is $75 for the oil and filter plus tax and possibly shipping, the dealer charges me $100 to do it. For less then $25 bucks for not crawling under the vehicle, not having to find a space to do it and properly disposing of the oil is a deal to me. But cheap people like you will try to argue that you can find some knock off oil and filter for cheaper, when 30000 miles down the road you throw a rod and don't know why while I drive by you laughing. I have done three engine replacements on my own or with a friend, so I don't think you have a clue on what I can or can can't do

At this point I'm bored and just trying to irritate you, you reply to your own replies like you just learned how the internet works, so funny to see you spouting dribble, do yourself a favor and stop ruining my thread with your pettiness


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Hunts71 said:


> I actually had a buddy that used to send me pics of his turds as well and he would do it as I was about to eat breakfast. That asshat thought that his shit was funny!


So you already knew @NauticalWheeler? He referred you to UPNet? Is he splitting the referral fee with you?


----------



## Knightdriverinthecity (Oct 1, 2015)

Ahhhhhh maybe it just happened right before you got in the car
What ****** BAGS some people are

******

******

To funny
D O U C H E

To funny
D O U C H E


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Knightdriverinthecity said:


> Ahhhhhh maybe it just happened right before you got in the car
> What @@@@@@ BAGS some people are
> 
> @@@@@@
> ...


Why would that matter?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Knightdriverinthecity said:


> Ahhhhhh maybe it just happened right before you got in the car
> What @@@@@@ BAGS some people are
> 
> @@@@@@
> ...


No, he has too many stickers in his window, he's more then likely using them to cover more of it up. And since you can't read I asked the question but did nothing but leave a 5 star and $5 for a 10 minute trip. Getting tired of people posting on here not knowing that because they can't read more then first post


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

NicFit said:


> No, he has too many stickers in his window, he's more then likely using them to cover more of it up. And since you can't read I asked the question but did nothing but leave a 5 star and $5 for a 10 minute trip. Getting tired of people posting on here not knowing that because they can't read more then first post


Ask the Mods to delete your post or lock it then. Simple solution.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

We were on vacation once going to Yellowstone. On the way a rock hit my windshield from a semi n the Grand Tetons. It went from a little impact crack and with in a hour it was about 6" long in two directions. Went to a window shop in Jackson Hole and asked if he would install a window on my pick up. He said sure but waved me to follow him. Came to his pick up with spider webs all over his windshield and told me it's been like that for years. He said I didn't need one. 
*That......is a true story.*


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mine has now been cracked almost two weeks and I'm still waiting on the company to come out and replace it! Called to check on it last week and they said they're waiting to hear back on pricing. 🤷‍♀️


----------

